# Decent and cheap ladies haircut in Birmingham?



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2012)

I got mine done at the one on campus and it already looks shit three weeks later. 

Even though I could probably scrape up enough cash to go to my usual lady at home I don't actually have time. 

It doesn't need to be really fucking cheap but if we're talking £40 I want a named hairdresser who is likely to do a decent and long lasting job.

I'd prefer central-ish Brum, I'm on a bike. Anywhere that does student discounts obviously a plus. 

Help - I look even scruffier than normal! I've taken to wearing a hat!


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 25, 2012)

Er, there's one in the Palisades; never been but it's one of the big chains so probably can't be too horrendous. 

There's a pretty good one on the Pershore Road; can't remember the name but it's next to Sir Harry's Chippy and opposite Hunter Court Halls of Residence so if you google for those addresses you're in the right place.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Er, there's one in the Palisades; never been but it's one of the big chains so probably can't be too horrendous.
> 
> There's a pretty good one on the Pershore Road; can't remember the name but it's next to Sir Harry's Chippy and opposite Hunter Court Halls of Residence so if you google for those addresses you're in the right place.


I was hoping for one that people had actually been to, preferably a named hairdresser. I have really fine hair so it's easy to get it wrong and I can't afford to keep putting it right all the time. 

Pershore Road is really far from me!


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 25, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I was hoping for one that people had actually been to, preferably a named hairdresser. I have really fine hair so it's easy to get it wrong and I can't afford to keep putting it right all the time.
> 
> Pershore Road is really far from me!


 
The wife goes to the one on Pershore Road and always has a really nice cut.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2012)

purenarcotic said:
			
		

> The wife goes to the one on Pershore Road and always has a really nice cut.



It would almost be quicker to get to the one back home though.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 25, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> It would almost be quicker to get to the one back home though.


 
Really?  From town it's a 5 minute journey on the 45 or 47 bus, which drops you right outside the door.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Really? From town it's a 5 minute journey on the 45 or 47 bus, which drops you right outside the door.




It looks really far away on the map...

I can't get in at home anyway, one of the reasons I'm looking for somewhere new!


----------



## Kidda (Oct 28, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> It looks really far away on the map...
> 
> I can't get in at home anyway, one of the reasons I'm looking for somewhere new!


 
You can easily cycle to the Pershore road from your halls, it's just before you get to Cannon Hill Park.
If cycle to Hurst street, you just need to cycle in a straight line for 10 minutes and your there


----------

